# Solved: How to split a large file and move it to PC ?



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi, 

I have an apple Mac laptop with Lion OSX, I have a large video file 8.9GB and I want to move it to another PC(windows) 
Mac does not support NTFS only I can use a FAT32 USB HD, which allows a maximum size of 4G. 

Any ideas ?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Some simple file splitters just cut the files cleanly at various points and so they can be reconstructed easily by simple concatenation. You often do not even need to use the same program. For example, HJSplit in Windows can put a file back together that has been split by Split & Concat for Mac.

Of course, just sending the file over a network would be easier.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe you can use HJSplit, but I'm not sure if it will work on a mac..... Or you may use winrar or 7zip to split it up....


----------



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Elvandil, 

I prefer to send it by my network, I have Mac AirPort Extreme access point , Have any idea how to make a network and share files between my Mac laptop and Windows laptop ? 

Thanks


----------



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

Firebreather said:


> Maybe you can use HJSplit, but I'm not sure if it will work on a mac..... Or you may use winrar or 7zip to split it up....


I downloaded Winrar, but it does not have a graphical interface, only commanding using the terminal , which I am not familiar with !

Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Use Split & Concat on Mac and then put it together with HJSplit in Windows. You can't use Windows tools on the Mac.


----------



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok, I'll try it and give you a feedback 

thanks


----------



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> Use Split & Concat on Mac and then put it together with HJSplit in Windows. You can't use Windows tools on the Mac.


I've downloaded Split & Concat , when i try to split a 8G file and I have the following message: You cannot split a file larger than 2G.

please check the attached screenshot.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

You may also use MacHacha
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/11052/machacha



nofnof said:


> I downloaded Winrar, but it does not have a graphical interface, only commanding using the terminal , which I am not familiar with !
> 
> Thanks


As far as winrar is concerned you may also like Download SimplyRAR
http://www.tucows.com/preview/607849

Besides these, you may also like the following links:
http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20061118222901111




http://www.mac-forums.com/forums/switcher-hangout/72806-how-split-large-files.html
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/split-files-manageable-chunks-slices-mac/
http://murphymac.com/split-files-into-smaller-files/


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You could have this done already if you would just share a folder on your Windows PC and then have your OS X box connect to an SMB share.


----------



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

Firebreather said:


> You may also use MacHacha
> http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/11052/machacha
> 
> As far as winrar is concerned you may also like Download SimplyRAR
> ...


Thanks , I tried to split a file using machacha into 7 smaller files , and I moved them easily to my PC , but how can I extract the original file from these machacha files in my windows PC ?

Thanks again


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

What are the extensions of the split files?
If its like .001, .002.....etc, then you can use HJSplit to join it.....


----------



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

Firebreather said:


> What are the extensions of the split files?
> If its like .001, .002.....etc, then you can use HJSplit to join it.....


Yes the extensions are 001 002 ,.... and I tired HJSplit and it works.

Thank you very much


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Glad to have helped you!!


----------



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

Firebreather said:


> Glad to have helped you!!


Thanks again .


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

U r welcome!!!
Njoyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------

